# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Etre Acteur : accessible  tout le monde, les bents bavent devant des tches.

## Invit

Bonjour, 

Juste un micro coup de gueule au sujet des acteurs et des actrices de cinma et, dans une moindre mesure des comdiens.

Avec un peu d'entrainement, tout le monde peut tre acteur, c'est de la merde. 

Je parle en connaissance de cause j'ai fait le cours florent.

En fait, normment de gens que l'on croise dans la vie sont des bents grotesques qui pensent que les acteurs sont des demis-dieux ou des gnies.

En ralit, n'importe quel personne peut jouer au bout d'un an, ce ne sont que des magouilles pour ceux qui arrivent  percer.

Ensuite, les gens sont hypnotiss, comme des retards mentaux par les images assez chatoyantes, et s'extasient devant ces merdes pourries en disant que ce sont des gnies. 

Ces gens, les acteurs sont oublis pour toujours au bout de 5 ans aprs leurs morts, plus personne ne les connait. Souvent, ce sont des arrirs qui ont du mal  apprendre leurs textes. 

N'importe quel  plombier dbutant ou peintre en batiment est bien plus intressant et captivant  connaitre qu'un acteur de cinma.

Les acteurs,  c'est de la pure merde sur pattes, vide d'intrt, mis  par quelques trs rares exceptions comme Luis de Funes par exemple, du temps ou le cinma tait encore valable . y'a aussi Elie Semoun que je trouve talentueux et son comparse de Camping, mais c'est parce qu'ils font des one man show, ce sont de vrais comdiens, ce n'est pas pareil . C'est toute la diffrence entre un vritable comdien ayant un peu de personnalit et une loque prononcant son texte appris par coeur avec des gros seins dans son studio de holllywood

Ca fait 15 ans maintenant que je n'ai plus la tl et que je ne vais plus au cinma, mais le phnomne de starification et les journaux franais qui ont d'ailleurs gnralement un nom anglo saxon, sont bien pourris, encore de la saloperie fauxanglais. 

Et vous remarquez qu'il n'y a plus un seul acteur Franais qui sors,une hypothse serait que ce soit sous pression anglo saxone, le franais n'a plus le droit d'tre reprsent physiquement, hormis en tant que sous-merde, ou semi dbile.

Enfin je conclus rapidos, les acteurs pour moi n'ont aucune valeur, c'est de la sous merde, des rpteurs de textes totalement bidons, la plupart du temps c'est la musique qui sauve leurs jeu mdiocre, surtout dans les productions amricaines. 

Tout cet univers factice est rpugnant et berne les gogos, et, au sujet des fans , cela me rpugne, ils me font penser aux singes dbiles qui suivent les meneurs, sauf qu'en l'occurence, les meneurs sont souvent des dgnrs inintressants  qui ne font que rpter des textes, avec un peu de musique.

En ralit, c'est surtout depuis que le physique de l'acteur ou de l'actrice prime que l'on se rends compte que la dbilit a envahi les esprits. On peut faire une analogie avec le rap ou le rnb moderne anglo saxon ou seul le physique de la personne est important, peu importe que la personne ne sache pas jouer 2 notes de pianos, a ira pour les jeunes gogos adolescents, pensent-ils !

Il ne faut pas hsiter  vomir sur sa tlvision puis la jeter afin d'chapper  toutes ses saloperies qui putrfient notre esprit !

Les acteurs et actrices (surtout USA), sont des tches grotesques et ne mritent en aucun cas les millions qu'ils ont, et c'est vraiment chiant de raliser que ces gens soient riches, merde. ::aie::  et a dgoute de comparer a aux gens dans les bateaux sur la mditrane.

----------


## MythOnirie

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Juste un micro coup de gueule au sujet des acteurs et des actrices de cinma et, dans une moindre mesure des comdiens.
> 
> Avec un peu d'entrainement, tout le monde peut tre acteur, c'est de la merde. 
> 
> Je parle en connaissance de cause j'ai fait le cours florent.
> 
> En fait, normment de gens que l'on croise dans la vie sont des bents grotesques qui pensent que les acteurs sont des demis-dieux ou des gnies.
> ...


Eh bien, encore cette thorie du complot anti-franais qui refait surface ? Tu as de nouveau arrt de prendre tes cachets c'est a ?

----------


## Barsy

C'est juste un gros troll devtoilesympa. C'est forcment un gag pour se foutre de nous non ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est juste un gros troll


Je ne vois pas ce que cela peut tre d'autre, quand dans le message, c'est not que les 3 seuls bons acteurs, c'est De Funes, Semoun et Dubosc, alors qu'ils doivent faire parti des plus mauvais acteurs que la cration ait jamais connu.


Je vois dj mont au crdo les afficionados de De Funes, comprenons-nous bien :

je ne dis pas que De Funes n'a aucun talent (bon moi, il ne m'a jamais fait rire, mais a, c'est juste une histoire de got personnel), quand il devait jouer des rles de petit chefaillon autoritaire plein de grimaces (99.9% de ses rles donc), il le faisait trs bien.

Je dis juste que c'est un "mauvais" acteur, dans le sens, o il n'a pratiquement toujours jou qu'un seul et mme type de rle, contrairement  (si on reste dans la mme poque) Bourvil, qui lui pouvait vous faire rire, comme pleurer.

Au final oui, je ne devrais pas dire "mauvais" mais "limit", mea culpa.

----------


## Sunchaser

@devwebsympa: tu fais flipper ...  tu t'es fait mordre par un animal errant? On dirait une forme de rage.
Tu ferais presque penser a un patient qu'on vient de refiler a Docteur House, avec une maladie aussi trange qu'improbable ...

----------


## Loceka

devwebpassympa pour le coup  ::(:

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca fait 15 ans maintenant que je n'ai plus la tl et que je ne vais plus au cinma,


Mais je sais tout  ::mouarf:: 

C'est quand mme du beau troll haineux, mais je trouve qu'il en fait un peu trop.

----------


## Christophe P.

> ...
> Avec un peu d'entrainement, tout le monde peut tre acteur, c'est de la merde. 
> ...
> Ca fait 15 ans maintenant que je n'ai plus la tl et que je ne vais plus au cinma,...


De mme, tout le monde peut poser du carrelage, cbler l'lectricit de sa maison, faire une page web, dessiner un portrait, etc. mais le rsultat obtenu par un professionnel est de qualit nettement suprieure.

Comment pouvez-vous savoir que les choses n'ont pas volues en 15 ans ? Bon d'accord, maintenant, c'est pire, il suffit de faire de la tl "ralit" pour tre une "star".

----------


## Glutinus

Qui veut pousser un coup de gueule contre les omelettes au fromage maintenant ?

Nan ?

Histoire de gueuler contre quelque chose, quoi.

----------


## Invit

Mdr ton coup de gueule impromptu, c'est quoi les "gens dans les bateaux sur la mditrane" ?  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> J... c'est De Funes ... c'est un "mauvais" acteur, dans le sens, o il n'a pratiquement toujours jou qu'un seul et mme type de rle, contrairement  (si on reste dans la mme poque) Bourvil, qui lui pouvait vous faire rire, comme pleurer.


Un mme type de rle comme J. Gabin  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> Mdr ton coup de gueule impromptu, c'est quoi les "gens dans les bateaux sur la mditrane" ?


Des acteurs en vacances sur leurs yachts au large de Cannes  ::aie:: 

Je remarque quand mme que l'initiateur du topic prtend avoir fait le cour Florent alors qu'il dit qu'tre comdien est accessible  tous. Soit c'est un troll bien velu, soit a sent le mec (ou la fille) aigri  qui on a expliqu qu'il n'avait pas de talent alors qu'il rvait d'tre une de ces stars qu'il conspue aujourd'hui (les deux options ne sont pas exclusives, d'ailleurs).

Ensuite, si les acteurs gagnent des millions, c'est qu'ils en font gagner encore plus  ceux qui les paient, donc je ne vois pas en quoi c'est choquant : les gens ne regarderaient pas de films avec des acteurs "mauvais" on peut tre assur qu'ils seraient moins bien pays. C'est comme pour la tl-ralit (puisqu'il en parle), personne ne regarde (si on coute les gens), a ne devrait pas exister, mais c'est ce qui fait les meilleures audiences.

Et je vais m'arrter l parce que l'nergie dpense  rpondre est dj trop importante au vu de la pertinence du message original.

----------


## Invit

> Et je vais m'arrter l parce que l'nergie dpense  rpondre est dj trop importante au vu de la pertinence du message original.


C'est pourquoi je ne suis pas intervenu sur ce sujet mais j'aurais dit comme toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

@giragu03: Moi j'avais pens aux "jet setteurs"

----------


## Mat.M

> Je parle en connaissance de cause j'ai fait le cours florent.


on sent de l'aigreur parce que tu n'as pas pu continuer..
si tu as fait le cours Florent c'est tout de mme quelque chose qui peut tre bnfique, a peut tre utile pour bien se prsenter  un entretien d'embauche.
Ensuite on nous rabche sans cesse qu'en entreprise il faut communiquer...
donc a peut toujours tre utile pour exposer un projet face  un groupe de personne.




> En ralit, n'importe quel personne peut jouer au bout d'un an, ce ne sont que des magouilles pour ceux qui arrivent  percer.


acteur c'est un mtier trs difficile il y a une bonne partie d'_tre_ 



> Ensuite, si les acteurs gagnent des millions, c'est qu'ils en font gagner encore plus  ceux qui les paient,


ok d'accord mais pour un paquet qui gagne des millions combien d'acteurs rament dans la vie parfois obligs d'avoir un job  ct ?

----------


## giragu03

> ok d'accord mais pour un paquet qui gagne des millions combien d'acteurs rament dans la vie parfois obligs d'avoir un job  ct ?


On est bien d'accord, je connais mieux le monde de la musique pour avoir un certain nombre de connaissances qui sont chanteurs ou musiciens, il faut sacrment qu'ils aient envie de faire ce qu'ils font et je sais trs bien que ce n'est pas pour l'argent (parce qu'effectivement entre ceux qui font des cachets pour des trucs qu'ils n'aiment pas mais qu'ils ont besoin de ces cachets, ceux qui bossent  ct, ceux qui galrent arrivs en fin de mois, ) ; je sais bien que le problme est similaire pour les acteurs (et de manire gnrale pour les artistes et les travailleurs du monde du spectacle de faon plus globale).

Ma phrase tait pour mentionner le fait que ceux qui gagnent des millions (mme s'ils sont mauvais, d'aprs le posteur original) en rapportent plus, donc que ce qu'ils apportent correspond  une certaine demande (et mme si je trouve a nul) et que le problme n'est pas ceux qui les paient mais ceux qui font que a rapporte autant aux payeurs.

----------


## Invit

> On est bien d'accord, je connais mieux le monde de la musique pour avoir un certain nombre de connaissances qui sont chanteurs ou musiciens, il faut sacrment qu'ils aient envie de faire ce qu'ils font et je sais trs bien que ce n'est pas pour l'argent (parce qu'effectivement entre ceux qui font des cachets pour des trucs qu'ils n'aiment pas mais qu'ils ont besoin de ces cachets, ceux qui bossent  ct, ceux qui galrent arrivs en fin de mois, ) ; je sais bien que le problme est similaire pour les acteurs (et de manire gnrale pour les artistes et les travailleurs du monde du spectacle de faon plus globale).
> 
> Ma phrase tait pour mentionner le fait que ceux qui gagnent des millions (mme s'ils sont mauvais, d'aprs le posteur original) en rapportent plus, donc que ce qu'ils apportent correspond  une certaine demande (et mme si je trouve a nul) et que le problme n'est pas ceux qui les paient mais ceux qui font que a rapporte autant aux payeurs.


La musique ? Un truc  abandonner direct : Si c'est pour tre un pantin manipul qui chantonne comme un perroquet des litanies anglosaxonnes provenant d'esprits malades(Malades ? tu parles, tout simplement inintressants), moi je dis non !

L, je suis en train de revendre mon piano, pourtant je joue tout le Jazz en lecture directe, je peux tenir 1h30 largement en piano Bar seul sur du Jazz, pourtant, il est hors de question que j'annhille ma personnalit propre en jouant la musique des autres, du coup, je revends mon p*** de piano, Soit je compose ma propre musique soit je ne fait rien c'est comme a. Et comme je ne me sens pas de faire mes propres chansons en public, que je trouve qu'exprimer ses sentiments rels devant les gens est une forme d'obscnit pour les simples d'esprits, je ne fais rien hormis sur mon ordi au format MP3 !

On est cens avoir les yeux qui s'illuminent lorsque quelqu'un dit " Moi je fais de la musique' mais si ta musique c'est de la m*** a n'en vaut pas la peine. 
Des compositeurs exceptionnels comme par exemple celui D'E W and F (un blanc d'ailleurs sur 3 grands titres), Y'en a 5 par centaine d'annes ..
C'est comme quand je dit 'Je suis dveloppeur', ah oui ? Mais si a se trouve ce que je fais c'est de la pure m**** du code pourri ou des fonctionnalits pourries!
Un lve peut tre bon, un lve peut tre mauvais !

Plus le temps passe et plus je vois la chanson moderne comme tant une chose mineure, porte par la technologie, et uniquement la technologie, qui abaisse mme, parfois, le niveau mental des tres humains, ou alors, une chose qui fait perdre son temps en mlancholie inutile et factice.

Franchement si faire de la musique c'est reprendre des titres de chanteurs pedoks anglo saxons pour faire vibrer le gogo, autant se tirer une balle directe. Je prfre mille fois mieux me rfugier, moi et ma personnalit dans le dveloppement informatique francophone plutt que de reprendre un seul titre compos par un "compositeur" tranger ou francophone. De toute faons, le phnomne "musique" c'est effondr de lui mme : PLus de compositeurs talentueux ou passions, juste du rapide pour les boites de nuit, mais mdiocre, la plupart du temps ils ne savent pas lire la musique, leurs harmonies ne changent jamais, c'est l'horreur, ils prennent les gens pour des gogos. Dans leurs titres, il n'y a plus d'volution harmonique.

J'ai l'impression que la musique moderne n'est qu'un dluge d'gos factices et boosts par des journaux un peu dbilos subventionns par ce qui reste des maisons de disque.

de plus,  la tv, ce n'est que copinage, on voit toujours les mmes, dans un but politique. Les politiques subventionnent certains groupes mais dans un but politique, pas du tout dans un but artistique.  

Par ailleurs, je ritre mon affirmation, le cinma est un art mineur, soumis  la technologie. Les personnes faisant office de figurants "orateurs" ne mritent en aucun cas leurs salaires. 

IL faut aussi remarquer qu'en France, on ne fait pas assez jouer les inconnus, aux USA, dans les films d'horreurs, on voit constamment les inconnus jouer, c'est ce qui fait la richesse de leurs truc. Il faut bien comprendre que la richesse d'un cinma, ce sont les acteurs inconnus, et pas les faces destines  faire rver la mnagre de 20 50 ans , ou le fonctionnaire de 25-50 ans.

----------


## Barsy

> La musique ? Un truc  abandonner direct : Si c'est pour tre un pantin manipul qui chantonne comme un perroquet des litanies anglosaxonnes provenant d'esprits malades(Malades ? tu parles, tout simplement inintressants), moi je dis non !
> 
> L, je suis en train de revendre mon piano, pourtant je joue tout le Jazz en lecture directe, je peux tenir 1h30 largement en piano Bar seul sur du Jazz, pourtant, il est hors de question que j'annhille ma personnalit propre en jouant la musique des autres, du coup, je revends mon p*** de piano, Soit je compose ma propre musique soit je ne fait rien c'est comme a. Et comme je ne me sens pas de faire mes propres chansons en public, que je trouve qu'exprimer ses sentiments rels devant les gens est une forme d'obscnit pour les simples d'esprits, je ne fais rien hormis sur mon ordi au format MP3 !
> 
> On est cens avoir les yeux qui s'illuminent lorsque quelqu'un dit " Moi je fais de la musique' mais si ta musique c'est de la m*** a n'en vaut pas la peine. 
> Des compositeurs exceptionnels comme par exemple celui D'E W and F (un blanc d'ailleurs sur 3 grands titres), Y'en a 5 par centaine d'annes ..
> C'est comme quand je dit 'Je suis dveloppeur', ah oui ? Mais si a se trouve ce que je fais c'est de la pure m**** du code pourri ou des fonctionnalits pourries!
> Un lve peut tre bon, un lve peut tre mauvais !
> 
> ...


Je quote, c'est juste pour la postrit (au cas o il viendrait  supprimer le message).

----------


## Jipt

> Je quote, c'est juste pour la *postrit* (au cas o il viendrait  supprimer le message).


Tu crois vraiment que a mrite de passer  la postrit ? D'tre archiv sur des serveurs, sauvegard sur bande, tout le toutim, et ce jusqu' la fin des temps ? Really ?

----------


## Barsy

Dans plusieurs sicles, lorsque les historiens du futur se pencheront sur ces textes, sans doutent y verront-ils l le plus grand philosophe de notre re... ou pas  ::ptdr::

----------


## esperanto

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Juste un micro coup de gueule au sujet des acteurs et des actrices de cinma et, dans une moindre mesure des comdiens.
> 
> Avec un peu d'entrainement, tout le monde peut tre acteur, c'est de la merde. 
> 
> [...]
> Enfin je conclus rapidos, les acteurs pour moi n'ont aucune valeur, c'est de la sous merde, des rpteurs de textes totalement bidons, la plupart du temps c'est la musique qui sauve leurs jeu mdiocre, surtout dans les productions amricaines. 
> 
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord, le systme actuel survalorise les interprtes au dtriment des auteurs. Tu as aussi trouv le bon exemple, Louis de Funs est l'un des rares  avoir une interprtation qui parle pour elle-mme, la majorit des autres ne valent que quand on crit quelque chose de bien pour eux.




> L, je suis en train de revendre mon piano, pourtant je joue tout le Jazz en lecture directe, je peux tenir 1h30 largement en piano Bar seul sur du Jazz, pourtant, il est hors de question que j'annhille ma personnalit propre en jouant la musique des autres, du coup, je revends mon p*** de piano, Soit je compose ma propre musique soit je ne fait rien c'est comme a.


C'est dommage, le Jazz est l'un des rares genres musicaux o il y a d'avantage d'improvisation que duvres reconnues. Et celui qui improvise, c'est un auteur.

----------


## Glutinus

> IL faut aussi remarquer qu'en France, on ne fait pas assez jouer les inconnus


Faut dire qu'ils avaient un problme avec leur producteur, du coup ils ne pouvaient pas jouer tous les trois, donc depuis les annes 90
Comment a, on parle pas de Inconnus ???  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis assez d'accord, le systme actuel survalorise les interprtes au dtriment des auteurs. Tu as aussi trouv le bon exemple, Louis de Funs est l'un des rares  avoir une interprtation qui parle pour elle-mme, *la majorit des autres ne valent que quand on crit quelque chose de bien pour eux.*


Oui car c'est bien connu, Louis de Funes crivait lui-mme tous ses dialogues et il dcidait tout seul de la faon dont il devait jouer telle ou telle scne... 

Sinon, si "faire des grimaces" c'est avoir une "interprtation", j'aurais bien voulu voir un thriller policier, un film d'pouvante ou un drame avec De Funes, je suis sr que cela aurait parfaitement coll  l'ambiance de le voir faire toutes ses mimiques en poussant des petits cris.  ::aie:: 


Encore une fois, si De Funes n'a toujours fait que plus ou moins le mme rle, c'est justement, car il tait trs limit niveau interprtation.  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> Oui car c'est bien connu, Louis de Funes crivait lui-mme tous ses dialogues et il dcidait tout seul de la faon dont il devait jouer telle ou telle scne... 
> 
> Sinon, si "faire des grimaces" c'est avoir une "interprtation", j'aurais bien voulu voir un thriller policier, un film d'pouvante ou un drame avec De Funes, je suis sr que cela aurait parfaitement coll  l'ambiance de le voir faire toutes ses mimiques en poussant des petits cris.


C'tait pas un thriller policier "Le Gendarme  Saint Tropez" ? Et "Fantomas contre Scotland Yard", ce n'est pas un film d'pouvante ? Ben on m'aurait menti alors...  ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Glutinus

> C'tait pas un thriller policier "Le Gendarme  Saint Tropez" ? Et "Fantomas contre Scotland Yard", ce n'est pas un film d'pouvante ? Ben on m'aurait menti alors...


Ha ! On ne peste pas contre la trilogie Fantmas ! Je dteste Louis de Funs aussi,  part pour le commissaire Juve, mais uniquement parce que c'est un bon compromis entre le film d'espionnage et la comdie dbile.

- Un fantme !
- O a ?
- Dans ma chambre !
- Dans ma chambre ?
- Mais non, dans la mienne !
- Haaaaaa !

- Et c'est  moment l que nous arrivons.
- Vous arrivez ?
- Ils arrivent !

----------


## Christophe P.

> Encore une fois, si De Funes n'a toujours fait que plus ou moins le mme rle, c'est justement, car il tait trs limit niveau interprtation.


Ou peut-tre parce qu'on ne lui proposait que ce type de rles.

----------


## Glutinus

> Ou peut-tre parce qu'on ne lui proposait que ce type de rles.


Je me rpte peut-tre, mais il y a un acteur amricain qui ne joue que des marshalls. Pas le FBI, pas le flic de rue, que des marshalls.
Du coup a m'a spoil sur un film, j'ai tout de sutie que c'tait un marshall en planque ^^'
Pire que Sean Bean :p

----------


## Zirak

> Ou peut-tre parce qu'on ne lui proposait que ce type de rles.


Non, il y a dj eu de nombreux reportages avec tmoignages de gens qui l'ont connu, ou l'on fait tourner (comme Grard Oury justement), qui expliquait que De Funes, ayant dj un certain ge quand il a atteinte la clbrit, voulait  tout prix conserver "l'amour du public", et que du coup, il avait peur de trop s'essayer  d'autres rles, peur que cela dplaise au public, et qu'il retombe dans l'oubli.


Mais aprs oui, c'est sr que certains ralisateurs / producteurs ont d aussi le pousser dans cette voie, car comme cela fonctionnait bien comme recette, ils taient plus ou de sr de faire des entres.

Car bon, si on ne lui proposait que cela, il n'tait pas oblig d'accepter, il tait suffisamment connu et reconnu, pour pouvoir s'essayer  d'autres styles.

----------


## esperanto

> Oui car c'est bien connu, Louis de Funes crivait lui-mme tous ses dialogues et il dcidait tout seul de la faon dont il devait jouer telle ou telle scne...


Non, tu interprtes mal, pour le coup, ce que je voulais dire.
En gros : si tu cris une daube, mme joue par un bon acteur, a reste une daube  part quelques-uns comme lui qui ont une interprtation suffisamment spcifique pour sauver les meubles. Aprs c'est sr que cette interprtation spcifique, on aime ou pas, dans ce dernier cas a peut en effet faire empirer les choses.
A l'inverse, quand le scnario et les dialogues sont bons, la grande majorit des acteurs restent largement interchangeables, sauf videmment pour la notorit (ct "bankable"). La preuve : la plupart des bons films franais se retrouvent avec un remake ricain, mme histoire et autres acteurs. Et pourtant c'est toujours plus sur le nom des acteurs que des auteurs qu'on insiste, cherchez l'erreur...

----------


## Zirak

> La preuve : la plupart des bons films franais se retrouvent avec un remake ricain, mme histoire et autres acteurs. Et pourtant c'est toujours plus sur le nom des acteurs que des auteurs qu'on insiste, cherchez l'erreur...


Oui enfin, c'est rarement exactement le mme film, avec tout crit pareil, ralis de la mme faon avec les mmes dialogues  la virgule prs.

Du coup, le travail d'criture passe un peu aprs, car il est souvent rcrit entre les deux versions.

Et puis sans ces acteurs "bankable", est-ce que le film aurait fait autant d'entres et eu une adaptation / une suite ? 

On mets les acteurs en avant :

- d'une part car on peut mettre un visage sur le nom, c'est plus facile  mmoriser surtout qu'on voit souvent les mmes.

- car les scnaristes vraiment bon, y'en a pas des millions non plus, c'est un peu comme les ralisateurs, tout le monde en connait quelques uns, mais mme pour les films que l'on a bien aim, on va rarement voir qui a crit le scnario. Tous comme les compositeurs ou autres, on peut pas mettre en avant le film en prsentant les 600 personnes du staff technique, faut bien faire un choix, le staff technique n'est pas autant pay que les acteurs, quand un film se fini, faut qu'ils enchainent sur le suivant, les acteurs ont, pour la plupart, le temps d'aller faire la promo.  ::aie:: 

- car c'est les acteurs, peu importe le niveau que vous leur trouvez, qui font passer les motions, un super texte magnifique, si c'est mal jou, le film sera pourri (c'est l que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi), un bon scnariste / dialoguiste ne fait pas tout, c'est bien pour cela que quand tu regardes un film, si c'est mal jou ou que les dialogues sont nuls, cela te feras ragir dans les deux cas. *Un film est un tout*.  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> On mets les acteurs en avant :
> (...)
> - *car les scnaristes vraiment bon, y'en a pas des millions non plus*, c'est un peu comme les ralisateurs, tout le monde en connait quelques uns, mais mme pour les films que l'on a bien aim, on va rarement voir qui a crit le *scnario*.
> (...)
> 
> - car c'est les acteurs, peu importe le niveau que vous leur trouvez, qui font passer les motions, un super texte magnifique, si c'est mal jou, le film sera pourri (c'est l que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi), un bon scnariste / dialoguiste ne fait pas tout, c'est bien pour cela que *quand tu regardes un film, si c'est mal jou ou que les dialogues sont nuls*, cela te feras ragir dans les deux cas. *Un film est un tout*.


Oui Zirak, et c'est pourquoi au del de nos gots personnels, les chefs-d'oeuvre sont rares et rsistent  l'usure du temps.

Pour la partie scnario, je vous invite  suivre la confrence ci-dessous de Yves Lavandier (ingnieur de formation puis cinaste, essayiste et pdagogue), auteur de l'ouvrage de rfrence La Dramaturgie, au Forum des Images  Paris en 2009 :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9l...ier_shortfilms
_Le plaisir du rcit - Yves Lavandier_

----------


## escartefigue

> - car *c'est les* acteurs, peu importe le niveau que vous leur trouvez, qui font passer les motions, un super texte magnifique, si c'est mal jou, le film sera pourri (c'est l que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi), un bon scnariste / dialoguiste ne fait pas tout, c'est bien pour cela que quand tu regardes un film, si c'est mal jou ou que les dialogues sont nuls, cela te feras ragir dans les deux cas. *Un film est un tout*.


*Ce sont* les acteurs et t mieux  :;):  mais n'oublions pas galement le doublage, tantt de qualit, parfois dsastreux  ::(:

----------


## mavrodisdewbrod

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu ?


 ::applo:: 
Beau dterrage de post.
Le dernier message tait de fin 2016 ... mais par quel heureux hasard tombe-t-on sur un post vieux de presque 6 ans? Juste pour savoir...

----------


## AaAaAa

> Beau dterrage de post.
> Le dernier message tait de fin 2016 ... mais par quel heureux hasard tombe-t-on sur un post vieux de presque 6 ans? Juste pour savoir...


Sans doute des trolls automatiques

----------


## Glutinus

Ou quelqu'un qui a essay de poster un lien mais a a t modr.

----------


## mavrodisdewbrod

Je suis assez d'accord, le systme actuel survalorise les interprtes au dtriment des auteurs. La majorit des autres ne valent que quand on crit quelque chose de bien pour eux. Je suis aussi trouv le bon exemple _//Lien Supprim//_. Que beaucoup pensent que je suis fou, mais a me permet de me dtendre. Ce site est l'un des rares o chacun peut tre soi-mme.

----------


## Delias

> Beau dterrage de post.
> Le dernier message tait de fin 2016 ... mais par quel heureux hasard tombe-t-on sur un post vieux de presque 6 ans? Juste pour savoir...


Du spam tout simplement, ils essayent d'tre un peu plus imaginatifs pour passer les dtections automatiques...
Mais  la vue des modrateurs, ce n'est pas discret pour un sou.

Vu que l'on est dans la taverne, je me permets de laisser cette modration visible.

Delias

----------

